# I know how to cook. Sé cocinar, o......



## jpage

Decimos en inglés, I know *how* to cook. En español, diría, "Sé *como* cocinar", o simplemente "Sé cocinar"?


----------



## mirx

jpage said:


> Decimos en inglés, I know *how* to cook. En español, diría, "Sé *como* cocinar", o simplemente "Sé cocinar"?


  Creo que en español hay un ligero cambio semántico. De cualquier forma para fines prácticos las dos significan lo mismo y la segunda es más común.


----------



## alebeau

Great question, *jpage*.

When you say "yo sé _hacer_ algo," you are expressing that there is an action (swimming, cooking, etc.) that you know how to do.

When you say "yo sé _cómo_ hacer algo" you are expressing that you know _the way_ to do something.

Let's look at some real-life examples:

1) "Yo sé _cocinar_."  
--> What is it that yo sé hacer? - _Cocinar_

Contrast this with:

2) "No sé _cómo_ decirte eso."  
--> I don't know _how/the (right) way_ to tell you this.  In other words, although I physically know how to open my mouth and tell you this, I don't know _the proper way _ to go about doing so.

Does that all make sense?

Let us know if you need any more help.

Best,

--André


----------



## capitas

jpage said:


> Decimos en inglés, I know *how* to cook. En español, diría, "Sé *como* cocinar", o simplemente "Sé cocinar"?


Good explanation yours, alabeao.
Se cocinar: I know the theory and know ho to work it out.
Sé cómo cocinar: I know the theory, but it is possible that I am not able to work it out for I have never cooked before.
I think that this subtelty is the same in English.
Teh usual way is "sé cocinar, sé ir en bici y sé preparar cubatas"


----------



## donbill

capitas said:


> Good explanation yours, alabeao.
> Se cocinar: I know the theory and know ho to work it out.
> Sé cómo cocinar: I know the theory, but it is possible that I am not able to work it out for I have never cooked before.
> I think that this subtelty is the same in English.  *I think we always just say I know how to cook.*
> Teh usual way is "sé cocinar, sé ir en bici y sé preparar cubatas"



Could the difference be something like this...in the right context, of course?

Sé cocinar. (Simplemente tengo la habilidad de concinar en términos generales. = _I can cook_.)

Sé cómo cocinar  (Se implica que sé la manera en que se prepara algo. = _I know how to cook certain dishes.)_

And again, I'm thinking in terms of specific contexts in which one would be used in preference over the other.


Edit: the more I think of this distinction, the less I like it. We use _cook_ somewhat differently from the way Spanish uses _cocinar_, I think. I can say that _I know 50 ways to cook beans_, meaning that I know 50 ways to prepare them. Would it be more natural in Spanish to say _"50 maneras de preparar habas" _than to say_ "50 maneras de cocinar habas"?_


----------



## donbill

capitas said:


> Sé cómo cocinar: I know the theory, but it is possible that I am not able to work it out for I have never cooked before.



Estimado amigo, the more I think about it, the more I like this explanation. As usual, I think context plays a big role in our choice of words and phrasing, but I definitely see your point here. (I'm still thinking! Don't be surprised to get another post.)

Saludos


----------



## albertovidal

It's more natural in Spanish to say "50 maneras de cocinar habas"
Regards


----------



## donbill

albertovidal said:


> It's more natural in Spanish to say "50 maneras de cocinar habas"
> Regards



Gracias, Alberto. Te confieso que no es la respuesta que esperaba. Entonces, ¿ves alguna diferencia entre _saber cocinar_ y _saber cómo cocinar_? Como sabes, siempre usamos _'how'_ en la construcción análoga en inglés, y tendemos a usar _'cómo'_ innecesariamente en español.

_I know to cook_ significa algo muy diferente a _saber cocinar._ _I know to cook this meat and not to eat it raw = Sé que hay que cocinar esta carne y no comerla cruda.

_Saludos


----------



## albertovidal

donbill said:


> Gracias, Alberto. Te confieso que no es la respuesta que esperaba. Entonces, ¿ves alguna diferencia entre _saber cocinar_ y _saber cómo cocinar_? Como sabes, siempre usamos _'how'_ en la construcción análoga en inglés, y tendemos a usar _'cómo'_ innecesariamente en español.
> 
> _I know to cook_ significa algo muy diferente a _saber cocinar._ _I know to cook this meat and not to eat it raw = Sé que hay que cocinar esta carne y no comerla cruda.
> 
> _Saludos


Yo diría que "saber cocinar" es "can cook" y "saber cómo cocinar" es "to know how to cook"
Saludos


----------



## Scalpel72

capitas said:


> Good explanation yours, alabeao.
> Se cocinar: I know the theory and know how to work it out.
> Sé cómo cocinar: I know the theory, but it is possible that I am not able to work it out for I have never cooked before.
> I think that this subtelty  (*subtlety*)is the same in English.
> Teh usual way is "sé cocinar, sé ir en bici y sé preparar cubatas"



minor typos

scalpel72


----------



## Scalpel72

donbill said:


> Gracias, Alberto. Te confieso que no es la respuesta que esperaba. Entonces, ¿ves alguna diferencia entre _saber cocinar_ y _saber cómo cocinar_? Como sabes, siempre usamos _'how'_ en la construcción análoga en inglés, y tendemos a usar _'cómo'_ innecesariamente en español.
> 
> _I know to cook_ significa algo muy diferente a _saber cocinar._ _I know to cook this meat and not to eat it raw = Sé que hay que cocinar esta carne y no comerla cruda.
> 
> _Saludos




saber cocinar is a general ability
saber cómo cocinar is more specific and how to *prepare *something to be cooked.

Scalpel72


----------



## Cebolleta

albertovidal said:


> It's more natural in Spanish to say "50 maneras de cocinar habas"
> Regards



Eso depende. Para mí, "50 maneras de preparar habas" es mucho más natural. Diría que, sin ser "cocinar" raro, en general lo normal sería "preparar" en España en este caso.


----------



## albertovidal

Cebolleta said:


> Eso depende. Para mí, "50 maneras de preparar habas" es mucho más natural. Diría que, sin ser "cocinar" raro, en general lo normal sería "preparar" en España en este caso.



Me parece que hablamos de dos cosas distintas.
Se pueden preparar habas sin cocinar (crudas) en una ensalada.
Ahora, cocinarlas, es hervirlas/asarlas/etc. y preparar con ellas la comida.


----------



## Cebolleta

albertovidal said:


> Me parece que hablamos de dos cosas distintas.
> Se pueden preparar habas sin cocinar (crudas) en una ensalada.
> Ahora, cocinarlas, es hervirlas/asarlas/etc. y preparar con ellas la comida.



A mí me parece que no . Es cierto que preparar puede ser más amplio que cocinar, pero muchas veces "50 maneras de preparar" = "50 maneras de cocinar". Ambas me parecen correctas, pero veo más natural la primera.

Si el problema está en las habas, cámbialas por arroz. Yo diría "50 maneras de preparar el arroz" antes que "50 maneras de cocinar el arroz" (y nunca lo como crudo  ).


----------



## capitas

Cebolleta said:


> A mí me parece que no . Es cierto que preparar puede ser más amplio que cocinar, pero muchas veces "50 maneras de preparar" = "50 maneras de cocinar". Ambas me parecen correctas, pero veo más natural la primera.
> 
> Si el problema está en las habas, cámbialas por arroz. Yo diría "50 maneras de preparar el arroz" antes que "50 maneras de cocinar el arroz" (y nunca lo como crudo  ).


I agree with you, Cebolleta. In my own variety of Spanish, the usual way for food is "preparar" or even "hacer":
Hago unas paellas que no veas.
Mi madre hace/prepara las mejores croquetas del mundo.
Words like "cocinar/guisar" are not as usual in my speech.
I'd say: "me gusta cocinar", but "voy a preparar/hacer la cena". Cocinar/guisar as an activity without an DO. No sé cocinar. ¿tu cocinas?.
And hacer/preparar with an DO. Hacer chuletas/preparar empanadillas.
It is just my opinion on it.


----------



## donbill

Cebolleta said:


> Si el problema está en las habas, cámbialas por arroz.



No, por favor. En todas partes cuecen habas....


----------



## donbill

capitas said:


> I agree with you, Cebolleta. In my own variety of Spanish, the usual way for food is "preparar" or even "hacer":
> Hago unas paellas que no veas.
> Mi madre hace/prepara las mejores croquetas del mundo.
> Words like "cocinar/guisar" are not as usual in my speech.
> I'd say: "me gusta cocinar", but "voy a preparar/hacer la cena". Cocinar/guisar as an activity without an DO. No sé cocinar. ¿tu cocinas?.
> And hacer/preparar with an DO. Hacer chuletas/preparar empanadillas.
> It is just my opinion on it.



Excellent examples, capitas.

I have only one more comment to make about this thread: I find it amazing that such a simple question--the difference between _saber _cocinar and _saber cómo cocinar_--can generate so many comments and so many ideas to think about. I hope other foreros have as much fun as I do reading them, learning from them, and responding to them.

Saludos a todos


----------



## murciana

donbill said:


> I hope other foreros have as much fun as I do reading them, learning from them, and responding to them.


 
I do!!!!


----------



## Irma2011

donbill said:


> Gracias, Alberto. Te confieso que no es la respuesta que esperaba. Entonces, ¿ves alguna diferencia entre _saber cocinar_ y _saber cómo cocinar_? Como sabes, siempre usamos _'how'_ en la construcción análoga en inglés, y tendemos a usar _'cómo'_ innecesariamente en español.


Pero no se diría _“Do you know how to play de piano?_”, ¿no?, a no ser que se añada _“sin tener ni idea de música?”_, o algo por el estilo_._
Una oración como _“¿Sabes cómo llegar a la Plaza Mayor?”_, se podría intercambiar con _“Sabes llegar a la Plaza Mayor?”_, porque aquí no se está hablando de una habilidad. En inglés sólo se podría usar ‘know how’, supongo.



donbill said:


> _I know to cook_ significa algo muy diferente a _saber cocinar._ _I know to cook this meat and not to eat it raw = Sé que hay que cocinar esta carne y no comerla cruda._



Donbill, ¿me podrías dar algún otro ejemplo de ‘_know to’_ en frases del tipo que has utilizado: “_I know to cook this meat and not to eat it raw"._ Has dado la traducción, pero no estoy familiarizada con la estructura en inglés.
Te lo agradecería.


----------



## albertovidal

Cebolleta said:


> A mí me parece que no . Es cierto que preparar puede ser más amplio que cocinar, pero muchas veces "50 maneras de preparar" = "50 maneras de cocinar". Ambas me parecen correctas, pero veo más natural la primera.
> 
> Si el problema está en las habas, cámbialas por arroz. Yo diría "50 maneras de preparar el arroz" antes que "50 maneras de cocinar el arroz" (y nunca lo como crudo  ).



Es verdad que no comeríamos crudo el arroz, pero sí asado, en sopa, frito, etc. y aquí lo estarías cocinando


----------



## donbill

Irma2011 said:


> Pero no se diría _“Do you know how to play de piano?_”, ¿no?
> 
> *Es posible que no entienda la pregunta. Yo diría "do you know how to play the piano" si quería saber si un individuo sabía tocarlo. No sería necesario añadir otro elemento a la oración.*
> 
> Donbill, ¿me podrías dar algún otro ejemplo de ‘_know to’_ en frases del tipo que has utilizado: “_I know to cook this meat and not to eat it raw"._ Has dado la traducción, pero no estoy familiarizada con la estructura en inglés.
> Te lo agradecería.



_a1. He knows to keep silent_ when it is in his interest to do so.
a2. He knows [that it is best] to keep silent...._

b1. He knows to arrive on time_ if he doesn't want the boss to get angry.
_b2. He knows [that he is expected] to arrive on time...

c1. He knows to prepare himself well_ for such challenges.
c2. He knows [that he will need] to prepare himself...

Es posible que se trate de una elipsis. Puede ser que otros foreros tengan mejores ideas de cómo explicarlo.


----------



## Irma2011

donbill said:


> Es posible que se trate de una elipsis. Puede ser que otros foreros tengan mejores ideas de cómo explicarlo.


Un millón de gracias, donbill. Está muy claro.

Ahora, el por qué de mi pregunta de _'saber tocar el piano'_ Yo suponía que la forma más habitual en inglés sería _"Can you play de piano?_", porque es una habilidad en términos generales, como pareces decir en una respuesta a capitas que, por otro lado, no entiendo muy bien. ¿No hay una contradicción entre las palabras que destacas en azul y las que yo destaco en rojo de tu mensaje?: 


donbill said:


> _Originally Posted by *capitas* http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=10637580#post10637580_
> _I think that this subtelty is the same in English. *I think we always just say I know how to cook.*_
> 
> _Could the difference be something like this...in the right context, of course?
> 
> __Sé cocinar. (*Simplemente tengo la habilidad de cocinar en términos generales. = I can cook*.)
> 
> Sé cómo cocinar (Se implica que sé la manera en que se prepara algo. = I *know how* to cook certain dishes.)_


 
Pero no sé si me hice un lío, porque 'si en todas partes cuecen habas, en mi casa a calderadas'.
Y sí, es increíble que una pregunta como la de este hilo dé para tanto.


----------



## albertovidal

Just attempting to make it a little more complicate:
Is it the same saying: "I can swim" or "I know how to swim"
Yo diría que, en la primera, estamos hablando de que "yo sé nadar" y, en la segunda "yo sé cómo se nada (aunque yo no sepa nadar)"
Es decir: Primera: me tiro a una piscina y nado.
Segunda: "sé cuáles son los movimientos de piernas y brazos que deben realizarse para nadar, pero si me tirara a una piscina me ahogaría porque *no sé nadar*"


----------



## capitas

albertovidal said:


> Just attempting to make it a little more complicate:
> Is it the same saying: "I can swim" or "I know how to swim"
> Yo diría que, en la primera, estamos hablando de que "yo sé nadar" y, en la segunda "yo sé cómo se nada (aunque yo no sepa nadar)"
> Es decir: Primera: me tiro a una piscina y nado.
> Segunda: "sé cuáles son los movimientos de piernas y brazos que deben realizarse para nadar, pero si me tirara a una piscina me ahogaría porque *no sé nadar*"


This was my point, in Spanish. Don Bill, is it so in English?
I think it is a usual joke saying: 
Can I cook?
Yes, you can, but I won't let you cook.
So, "I can swim" means that I have the ability to swim, or even the capacity to swim?
Is it the same meaning?:
I can cook/I know how to cook.


----------



## Scalpel72

albertovidal said:


> Just attempting to make it a little more complicate:
> Is it the same saying: "I can swim" or "I know how to swim"
> Yo diría que, en la primera, estamos hablando de que "yo sé nadar" y, en la segunda "yo sé cómo se nada (aunque yo no sepa nadar)"
> Es decir: Primera: me tiro a una piscina y nado.
> Segunda: "sé cuáles son los movimientos de piernas y brazos que deben realizarse para nadar, pero si me tirara a una piscina me ahogaría porque *no sé nadar*"



AlbertoVidal, the infinitive is the action of the verb, so I should quote  Shakespeare :
To be or not to be.

Scalpel72


----------



## albertovidal

Scalpel72 said:


> AlbertoVidal, the infinitive is the action of the verb, so I should quote  Shakespeare :
> To be or not to be.
> 
> Scalpel72




Instead of quoting Shakespeare, try to be more clear as to what you want to mean


----------



## Scalpel72

albertovidal said:


> Instead of quoting Shakespeare, try to be more clear as to what you want to mean



Sorry AlbertoVidal :
if you know how to move your legs and hands out of the water that is NOT SWIMMING.
To swim or not to swim.


Scalpel72


----------



## donbill

albertovidal said:


> Just attempting to make it a little more complicate:
> Is it the same saying: "I can swim" or "I know how to swim"



Para mí son iguales:

I can swim: me tiro a la piscina y nado.
I know how to swim: me tiro a la piscina y nado.


----------



## donbill

capitas said:


> This was my point, in Spanish. Don Bill, is it so in English?
> I think it is a usual joke saying:
> Can I cook?
> Yes, you can, but I won't let you cook.
> So, "I can swim" means that I have the ability to swim, or even the capacity to swim?
> Is it the same meaning?:
> I can cook/I know how to cook.



Tienes razón, amigo capitas.

*I know how to cook = I can cook* (in most contexts; it would be possible to play with the contexts and 'make' them mean slightly different things, as you have done with your joke (above).


----------



## albertovidal

donbill said:


> Tienes razón, amigo capitas.
> 
> *I know how to cook = I can cook* (in most contexts; it would be possible to play with the contexts and 'make' them mean slightly different things, as you have done with your joke (above).



Oops, this is kind of a "pop-up" to me.
Nunca se me hubiera ocurrido preguntarle a una persona, para saber si sabía un idioma: do you know how to speak English? (instead of: can you speak English?)
Saludos


----------



## capitas

albertovidal said:


> Oops, this is kind of a "pop-up" to me.
> Nunca se me hubiera ocurrido preguntarle a una persona, para saber si sabía un idioma: do you know how to speak English? (instead of: can you speak English?)
> Saludos


Thank you, Don Bill.
And, agreeing with you Albertovidal, I thought I could speak English but DonBill's popup made me realize I do not really know how to speak it.


----------



## donbill

capitas said:


> Thank you, Don Bill.
> And, agreeing with you Albertovidal, I thought I could speak English but DonBill's popup made me realize I do not really know how to speak it.



Not at all! You communicate very well in English--even the subtleties.

I thought of this:

I can swim = I know how to swim.

I can swim a kilometer.
I know how to swim a kilometer.

So....there is a difference between_ know how_ (knowledge) and _can _(ability) even in English. As usual, it depends on context! My thanks to all of you for making me analyze it!

Saludos


----------



## donbill

albertovidal said:


> Oops, this is kind of a "pop-up" to me.
> Nunca se me hubiera ocurrido preguntarle a una persona, para saber si sabía un idioma: do you know how to speak English? (instead of: can you speak English?)
> Saludos



In this case, I think they're the same. You can speak English if you know English. If you don't know it, you can't speak it.

I know how to speak English. (sounds very strange to me)
I can speak English. (sounds natural)
I speak English. (probably the most common of all)


----------



## albertovidal

*Donbill*:
I'm mad at myself
I apologise for being that stubborn but in almost 40 years speaking and translating English into Spanish I had never heard/read that "can" meaning "saber" could be replaced by "to know how to..."
So, I want to thank you for wideopening my mind and nourish my poor English.
Additionally, I found in one of my old specialised dictionaries (Henderson's verbal idioms 1951) and quote:
_To know how to+infin. = to have the knowledge, abilities and skills for.
I.e. Do you know how to play chess?. Do you know how to speak French?.
These two sentences could be replaced by: can you play chess?, can you speak French?.
_My best regards_
_Alberto


----------



## capitas

DonBill can teach us, knows how to teach us and indeed teachs us, both English and Spanish.
Great, DonBill.


----------



## donbill

albertovidal said:


> *Donbill*:
> I'm mad at me
> Alberto



And why are you mad at yourself?! The 'overlap' of _can_ and _know how_ is really tricky! (But I understand because I'm mad at myself because after all of the years that I've spent studying Spanish, I still don't know it as well as I'd like to!!)



capitas said:


> DonBill can teach us, knows how to teach us and indeed teachs us, both English and Spanish.
> Great, DonBill.



I see it another way: We share what we know, and we ask questions about what we don't know. The result is that we help each other learn, and it's fun!

¡Saludos a los dos!


----------

